# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите скачать с http://www.unibytes.com

## Максим_Рыбалки

Не могу скачать данный файл http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/MPVA...oLqw-Us4P3UgBB.
я уже и подписку купил премиум нажимаю скачать файл и все вечный кружок в браузере скачивание не начинается, уже пробовал и другие загрузчики очень нужно мне обновиться на эту версию помогите

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Не могу скачать данный файл http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/MPVA...oLqw-Us4P3UgBB.
> я уже и подписку купил премиум нажимаю скачать файл и все вечный кружок в браузере скачивание не начинается, уже пробовал и другие загрузчики очень нужно мне обновиться на эту версию помогите


ССЫЛКА

----------

DEL (30.04.2019), Nimrat (07.05.2019), snot1rod (05.06.2021), Stavros (03.05.2019), Максим_Рыбалки (30.04.2019), Пихтор (13.05.2019)

----------


## Максим_Рыбалки

спасибо огромное:)

----------


## Stavros

В чем же проблема с ЮниБайтс? Тоже купил премиум, но жмешь скачать и ничего не происходит... развод какой-то))

----------


## plastikod

также не могу скачать unibytes по ссылки  http://www.unibytes.com/gia-yYFng8EL...3UgBB?referer=
Требуется конфигурация для образовательного учреждения

----------


## Stavros

Ваш файл как раз таки скачивается. Вы подождите немного, появится ссылка на бесплатную закачку (отказ от Премиум)

----------


## Stavros

> В чем же проблема с ЮниБайтс? Тоже купил премиум, но жмешь скачать и ничего не происходит... развод какой-то))


Я понял для себя это так, сильно старые файлы "запрятаны глубо" в их облаке. Метод многоклика по ссылке помог)) 
Скачал порядка 25 обновлений УТ11, помучался, но загрузились все исправные.

----------

Tenacious (20.08.2019)

----------


## plastikod

Бежит индикатор . и фраза Идет скачивание..

----------


## Spleh

> также не могу скачать unibytes по ссылки  http://www.unibytes.com/gia-yYFng8EL...3UgBB?referer=
> Требуется конфигурация для образовательного учреждения


Лови - https://transfiles.ru/mmf0h

----------


## plastikod

Благодарю

----------


## ivann99

Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой, захожу, бесплатное скачивание, ссылка на файл, нажимаю - сохранить как, далее пишет идет скачивание, но ничего не качает. В чем может быть проблема? (с инетом все в порядке с других сайтов качает).
У кого работает скачайте пару файлов плз
http://www.unibytes.com/VTIsGpWmK7ML...3UgBB?referer=
http://www.unibytes.com/GgFV1N-D0F8L...3UgBB?referer=

----------


## Mexxe

Мне помогает смена браузера, но не всегда!
И куки чистил   историю, ни чего не помогает

----------


## BardakadraB

Мопогите скачать laf файла. А то задолбался ждать "Идёт скачивание" и больше нихрена. Менял дырки в интернет, чистил куки, молился. Всё похрену Unibites/ Подсобите товарищи:
http://www.unibytes.com/HePoqiL.IqwL...3UgBB?referer=
http://www.unibytes.com/iG42IJ-O3_wL...3UgBB?referer=
За ранее очень благодарен.

----------


## AMSImain

та же самая проблема, пишет идёт скачивание, а скачивание так и не пошло...

----------


## sam1285

http://www.unibytes.com/QTIDzlZi04UL...HH5QB&referer= Не могу скачать. Пишет скачивания, но не качается.

----------


## Fltr

> http://www.unibytes.com/QTIDzlZi04UL...HH5QB&referer= Не могу скачать. Пишет скачивания, но не качается.


Здесь дистрибутивы платформы с releases.1c.ru

windows_8_3_14_1779
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5rit/2VUsoPviD

windows64full_8_3_14_1779
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5vMu/5ckmRz5qu

----------


## skillful

> та же самая проблема, пишет идёт скачивание, а скачивание так и не пошло...


Поддержу. Давно уже так. Только раза с седьмого закачка может пойти. Но ждать 7 раз по 90 сек. просто за....

----------


## skillful

Есть какая то хитрость для закачки. А если использовать дешевый сервис для скачивания с unibytes.com, то все норм. Закачка начинается всегда с первого раза.

----------


## MArfa_63

У меня тож беда. Не могу скачать UNF_1.6.17.161_CF.zip

----------


## rossya

Доброго времени суток... Не могу скачать последнее обновление для "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ, ред. 2.0" 2.0.66.82. Даже к списку файлов не пускает и сайт обменника вообще не открывает! Что случилось?

----------


## rossya

Целый день бился... так и не смог скачать http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/R0Nx...kLqw-Us4P3UgBB     Файл: BPBase83_2.0.66.82_updsetup.zip

----------


## rossya

Целый день бился... даже купил премиум-статус... все равно не помогло... не смог скачать http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/R0Nx...kLqw-Us4P3UgBB   Файл: BPBase83_2.0.66.82_updsetup.zip

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Целый день бился... даже купил премиум-статус... все равно не помогло... не смог скачать http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/R0Nx...kLqw-Us4P3UgBB   Файл: BPBase83_2.0.66.82_updsetup.zip


BPBase83_2.0.66.82_updsetup.zip

----------

rossya (05.07.2019)

----------


## Nagual

Здравствуйте, та же проблема. только со скачиванием последней платформы и бп 8.3. проф. 
Уже и браузеры менял и куки чистил. развод какой-то ей богу.

http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/rmTJ...gLqw-Us4P3UgBB
http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/4gSc...cLqw-Us4P3UgBB

деньги берут, скачать - нет. может пора сменить файлохостинг?

----------


## rossya

> Здравствуйте, та же проблема. только со скачиванием последней платформы и бп 8.3. проф. 
> Уже и браузеры менял и куки чистил. развод какой-то ей богу.
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/rmTJ...gLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/4gSc...cLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> 
> деньги берут, скачать - нет. может пора сменить файлохостинг?


у них была вчера трабла... сегодня все работает

----------


## Nagual

Вот прямо сейчас у меня не качает (даже не соединяется), т.к. пишет, что нет ответа от сервера. видимо у меня еще ихнее вчера длится...  :mad:
к слову остальные сайты и прочее все в норме. т.е. инет у меня есть.

----------


## iLex

> Не могу скачать данный файл http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/MPVA...oLqw-Us4P3UgBB.
> я уже и подписку купил премиум нажимаю скачать файл и все вечный кружок в браузере скачивание не начинается, уже пробовал и другие загрузчики очень нужно мне обновиться на эту версию помогите


Попробуйте отключить блокировщик рекламы.

----------


## WarAn

Пытался запустить скачивание из ТРЕХ разных городов: http://www.unibytes.com/9Rj34q2tGokLqw-Us4P3UgBB
и только после ~12 попыток (по 4 раза в каждом сеансе) оно началось. Так что это, конечно, неприятный глюк юнибайтсов, но все же решаемый. Жалею, что не дождался успеха вчера вечером, чтобы не терять сейчас 6-7 часов :)

----------


## Dpobozeka

Люди, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://www.unibytes.com/MRsXZiboYq4L...3UgBB?referer= 
Уже второй день не могу скачать - менял браузеры, пробовал из под разных провайдеров, ничего не помогает...

----------


## Leonidikus

Установил Firefox, открыл ссылку, напротив ссылки нажал на перечеркнутый замок, Блокировка содержимого -> Разблокировать этот сайт. После чего загрузка пошла. 
м.б. с Хромом такая же фигня, видит что сайт не безопасный и режит данные

----------


## welard

Не могу скачать http://www.unibytes.com/srPTn.D6yZYL...%26start%3D420
Уже все лисе разрешил, нифига. Бежит полоска и все. Ни хром, ни тор, ничем не качает. Адблок отключен.

----------


## dinamovec

Тоже самое, бежит полоска загрузки и все.... Уже все браузеры перепробовал((((

----------


## dinamovec

Решилось все с помощью программы JDownloader 2 (в свободном доступе в инете можете найти). Захватывает ссылки и качает, во фри версии)

----------


## afattakhov

Спасибо за программу. Но у меня ссылки захватывает, но не качает...

----------


## dinamovec

> Спасибо за программу. Но у меня ссылки захватывает, но не качает...


Закачка рандомно от минуты до 10 начинается. Ну соответственно надо нажать начать загрузку.

----------

afattakhov (23.07.2019)

----------


## Alexeyv2.0

Тоже не работает этот говносайт. Не работает на 3 компьютерах, причем. На работе, дома, на другой квартире. Пробовал разные браузеры, даже ставил старый Explorer. На телефоне тоже не качает. Может, стоит загружать файлы на какой-то другой сайт, делать какое-нибудь зеркало? Так как с этим вечная проблема. Раньше решалось разрешением всех действий на сайте, но и в этом случае нужно было открывать ссылку, которая формируется после 90 секунд, ТАМ тоже разрешать все действия на сайте, и уже потом, перезагрузив оба сайта, скачивание начиналось. Сейчас не помогает даже это.

----------


## Rubordov

В погоне за МЕгаХалявой элементарное неумение настроить свой браузер превращает все вокруг в говнолюдей и в говносайты. А вот яндексы, оперы, хромиумы вот это действительно все гребаные говногуглобраузеры, которые разработаны для заработка с рекламы, которые и настроены на то чтобы вы не могли настройки отключить или крайне затруднить для вас это действие. Но надо добиться именно отключения блокировки в окне unibyte, тогда всплывающее окно (которое запрашивает место сохранения) блокироваться не будет и начнется закачка.
в Explorere достаточно было интернет зону отключить все

----------


## Rubordov

в Explorere достаточно было интернет зону отключить все во вкладке безопасность
Защищенный режим отключен для зоны интернет

----------


## dinamovec

> в Explorere достаточно было интернет зону отключить все во вкладке безопасность
> Защищенный режим отключен для зоны интернет


Делал и это для эксплорера, закачка не пошла. Браузеры ставил от лисы и до оперы - эффект один закачка не идет. Помогла только софтина, которую я выше озвучил. 
То есть даже купив премиум подписку на этом чудесном сайте, ты еще должен напрячься, чтобы найти способ/браузер скачать файлик. ОФигительный вывод от вас.

----------


## Rubordov

да и с софтинами не все всегда гладко. Кроме jdownloader я пользовался еще USdownloader (и еще какието), но и их временами блокирует уже скорей всего сам unibyte. Еще возможно важно сколько сессий подключений с 1 ip регистрирует сам unibyte. И браузеры и программки одновременно запущенные тоже не дадут результата. Вывод мой лазейки есть, они меняются от многих причин. для унибайта, вероятно, главное заманить на смс (у них в соглашении на сайте написано, что "мы продаем ваши телефоны рекламным компаниям"), для гуглобраузеров запретить просмотр чужой рекламы, а совать только свою под соусом защищенности от хаскеров. В конце концов и аплоадеры здесь тоже все это выкладывавют не из альтруизма ( wp: активность, связанная с бескорыстной заботой о благополучии других), а также из своих преследуемых целей. Так что как только целей не станет все сразу закончится и придется искать новые ресурсы.

----------


## Rubordov

вот на данный момент я делаю так
свойствабраузераExplorer.jpg
и в результате получаю запрос
свойствабраузераExplorer2.jpg

Проблема остается только в скорости скачивания, а ее пока  увеличить без према нет возможности

----------


## skillful

> вот на данный момент я делаю так
> свойствабраузераExplorer.jpg
> и в результате получаю запрос
> свойствабраузераExplorer2.jpg
> 
> Проблема остается только в скорости скачивания, а ее пока  увеличить без према нет возможности


Не помогло!!!

----------


## skillful

Единственное, что заметил когда пойдут секунды 90 до нуля, нужно уйти с этой вкладки и не возвращаться на нее минут 15-20. Потом вернуться к ней и нажать "Начать закачку". Тогда закачка начинается. Таким образом уже 3 файла скачал....

----------


## InvoDev

Я вот как делаю: 90 сек прошло, появляется ссылка Скачать файл - на неё правой мышью - Открыть в новом окне - и сразу закачка идёт. Ни разу не подводил этот способ. Пользуюсь гугл хромом)

----------

kostian (30.09.2019), lacorp (05.08.2019), tatota (30.09.2019)

----------


## Alexeyv2.0

> Я вот как делаю: 90 сек прошло, появляется ссылка Скачать файл - на неё правой мышью - Открыть в новом окне - и сразу закачка идёт. Ни разу не подводил этот способ. Пользуюсь гугл хромом)


Если бы всё было так просто =) Впрочем, проблему с этим дегенератским сайтом решил следующим, крайне действенным способом. Администратор мне объяснил, что существует раздел ТОЛЬКО ссылки, где можно качать по зеркалам. А на юнибит я положил болт (очень большой).

----------


## InvoDev

Соглашусь что сайт очень странный, но 2 дня попыток с ним справиться у меня увенчались успехом-таки)) "ТОЛЬКО ссылки" ща гляну. Спасибо)

----------


## Lucifer777

Помогите кто нибудь скачать, пожалуйста. http://www.unibytes.com/4_o-ApaIHioL...3UgBB?referer=

----------


## vdv77

Так есть способ нормально скачать с www.unibytes.com файлы? У меня вообще не один из приведенных способов не работает .Я уже и правой клавишей мышки жал,и несколько раз по 90 сек. ожидал -не работает, и понижал безопасность в браузере для зоны Интернет - ни чего не помогает. Раньше такого не было.. У кого то есть подробная инструкция по нормальной настройке доступа к закачке с сайта unibytes?

----------


## lacorp

> Я вот как делаю: 90 сек прошло, появляется ссылка Скачать файл - на неё правой мышью - Открыть в новом окне - и сразу закачка идёт. Ни разу не подводил этот способ. Пользуюсь гугл хромом)


спасибо, добрый  человек! Этот способ помог! Также помогает обновление зависшей на "идет скачивание" странички.

----------


## Tenacious

> Я понял для себя это так, сильно старые файлы "запрятаны глубо" в их облаке. Метод многоклика по ссылке помог)) 
> Скачал порядка 25 обновлений УТ11, помучался, но загрузились все исправные.


Мне помогло, спасибо!!!

----------


## Kuzichev

не знаете если оплатить премиум все равно не скачается?

----------


## impulse102

http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/HYMa...cLqw-Us4P3UgBB то же самое ребята не могу скачать хотя купил премиум! Может кто нибудь помощь?

----------


## impulsklan

http://www.unibytes.com/Akpe3uJe-PcL...zRn8B&referer= Так и не получилось скачать, несмотря на советы выше, прошу помощи товарищи.

----------


## burluckoff

> http://www.unibytes.com/Akpe3uJe-PcL...zRn8B&referer= Так и не получилось скачать, несмотря на советы выше, прошу помощи товарищи.


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqi-8O...C_iNA?e=NDUops

----------


## burluckoff

> http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/HYMa...cLqw-Us4P3UgBB то же самое ребята не могу скачать хотя купил премиум! Может кто нибудь помощь?


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqi-8P...KbEbQ?e=4dBd9u

----------


## alexrub

ребята помогите скачать http://www.unibytes.com/fW46xo43ENwLqw-Us4P3UgBB пожалуйста, несколько дней уже не получается

----------


## burluckoff

> ребята помогите скачать http://www.unibytes.com/fW46xo43ENwLqw-Us4P3UgBB пожалуйста, несколько дней уже не получается


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqi_BH...Qn9kA?e=ceESUm

----------

alexrub (29.08.2019)

----------


## alexrub

Спасибо большое, а как у вас получилось скачать ? (если не секрет)

----------


## burluckoff

> Спасибо большое, а как у вас получилось скачать ? (если не секрет)


Настойчивее надо пробовать. Колесо мыши на ссылке нажимаешь (открыть в новой вкладке) много раз, на какой то 20-30 срабатывает. Бывает ещё на эти открывшиеся вкладки по заходить надо, опять же на какой то 10-20 раз срабатывает.
Это какой то глюк движка, по идее должны починить в скором времени.

----------

alexrub (29.08.2019), mijdv (01.10.2019), pilot94 (27.09.2019)

----------


## alexrub

> Настойчивее надо пробовать. Колесо мыши на ссылке нажимаешь (открыть в новой вкладке) много раз, на какой то 20-30 срабатывает. Бывает ещё на эти открывшиеся вкладки по заходить надо, опять же на какой то 10-20 раз срабатывает.
> Это какой то глюк движка, по идее должны починить в скором времени.


:rolleyes:

понятно, спасибо.

----------


## AnyaIT

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://www.unibytes.com/uL8Z93RfJq4L...3UgBB?referer= 
Уже штук 100 вкладок открыла - колесико все вертится и вертится((

----------


## burluckoff

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://www.unibytes.com/uL8Z93RfJq4L...3UgBB?referer= 
> Уже штук 100 вкладок открыла - колесико все вертится и вертится((


По ходу у меня руки из слишком правильных мест растут! )))
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqi_F9...shglA?e=FUS2sr

----------

AnyaIT (15.09.2019)

----------


## ZoroN

Госпада помогите скачать http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/bzCT...oLqw-Us4P3UgBB 
Я уже и премиум взял, и пробывл с разных браузеров и разных осях...

----------


## burluckoff

> Госпада помогите скачать http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/bzCT...oLqw-Us4P3UgBB 
> Я уже и премиум взял, и пробывл с разных браузеров и разных осях...


Ну 8 гиг платформы можно и с трекера любого стянуть...

----------


## akacount

И все таки кто-нибудь может объяснить проблему с юнибайт?
Это что кидалово? Есть ли смысл покупать аккаунты?
Купил премиум - скачивание не происходит, ни с какого раза, ни в одном браузере, ни в одной ОС, под разными провайдерами пробовал...
Помогите скачать, буду благодарен:

http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/v4GC...oLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## burluckoff

> И все таки кто-нибудь может объяснить проблему с юнибайт?
> Это что кидалово? Есть ли смысл покупать аккаунты?
> Купил премиум - скачивание не происходит, ни с какого раза, ни в одном браузере, ни в одной ОС, под разными провайдерами пробовал...
> Помогите скачать, буду благодарен:
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/v4GC...oLqw-Us4P3UgBB


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqjItS...4RYrQ?e=1WeGsB

----------

SergeyXSam (17.09.2019)

----------


## Victorbiz

Помогите скачать обработку с http://www.unibytes.com, так же Бежит индикатор . и фраза Идет скачивание..
http://www.unibytes.com/pyidEXCM-KQL...3UgBB?referer=

----------


## burluckoff

> Помогите скачать обработку с http://www.unibytes.com, так же Бежит индикатор . и фраза Идет скачивание..
> http://www.unibytes.com/pyidEXCM-KQL...3UgBB?referer=


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqjItZ...ucOSw?e=N3RZ3O

----------


## darkorder

Помогите скачать обработку с http://www.unibytes.com, 

http://www.unibytes.com/JqNIhLY3SEQL...6postcount%3D4

----------


## xitriyded

Здравствуйте.
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать "ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.15.1656 от 17.09.2019"
http://www.unibytes.com/xCVrSX0ve1sLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте.
> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать "ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.15.1656 от 17.09.2019"
> http://www.unibytes.com/xCVrSX0ve1sLqw-Us4P3UgBB


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7zNj/2e93jrgoR

----------

pilot94 (27.09.2019), xitriyded (18.09.2019)

----------


## burluckoff

> Помогите скачать обработку с http://www.unibytes.com, 
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/JqNIhLY3SEQL...6postcount%3D4


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqjIti...MpFIg?e=OpLuwh

----------


## shuram

Помогите скачать конфигурацию. Очень нужно :)
http://www.unibytes.com/ZSeqZaaYa88Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## Laur1k

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обновление... 
http://www.unibytes.com/w_sF.f-GnlwLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## burluckoff

> Помогите скачать конфигурацию. Очень нужно :)
> http://www.unibytes.com/ZSeqZaaYa88Lqw-Us4P3UgBB


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqjItj...uxQzw?e=Dgd90l

----------

shuram (19.09.2019)

----------


## burluckoff

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обновление... 
> http://www.unibytes.com/w_sF.f-GnlwLqw-Us4P3UgBB


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqjItk...W-ogQ?e=f1O9nq

----------


## tatota

Скачайте, пожалуйста: http://www.unibytes.com/gPJDPp0ig8EL...SKC-B&referer=

----------


## tatota

Спасибо, уже не нужно - открыть другое окно помогло!

----------


## galeena

а что такое с юнибутез расскажите кто нибудь. почему не скачивается даже при подписке?

----------


## 666Rebel666

> а что такое с юнибутез расскажите кто нибудь. почему не скачивается даже при подписке?


Скачивается... с трудом.
Мое мнение - ДДОСят...

----------


## Lexandrv

Добрый день, а почему не публикуют backbas_8.3.15.1656_x86.rar  (для x32 платформы)?  :( 
Пожалуйста...

----------


## ras82

камрады, приветствую!
помогите скачать файл http://www.unibytes.com/zdeCxwqirh-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
спасибо)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день, а почему не публикуют backbas_8.3.15.1656_x86.rar  (для x32 платформы)?  :( 
> Пожалуйста...


Потому что его нет и скорее всего не предвидится...

----------


## burluckoff

> камрады, приветствую!
> помогите скачать файл http://www.unibytes.com/zdeCxwqirh-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
> спасибо)


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqjJAU...6QAwA?e=ELET7o

----------

Fltr (01.10.2019), ras82 (01.10.2019)

----------


## DrugDialer

Доброго времени суток, помогите скчаать обновления пожалуйста, и почему всё таки не начинается скачивание???
http://www.unibytes.com/p1ytrToFlqgLqw-Us4P3UgBB

http://www.unibytes.com/tzKgNul3mX4Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

http://www.unibytes.com/TLqz-qsmOiMLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## Snare

Помогите плиз скачать, все перепробовал, буду благодарен :)
http://www.unibytes.com/x_6aV93ud-sL...PdhsB&referer=

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите плиз скачать, все перепробовал, буду благодарен :)
> http://www.unibytes.com/x_6aV93ud-sL...PdhsB&referer=


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Gy9/ytyiAJyhx

----------

ZapMos (03.02.2020)

----------


## limon30

мозила нормально качает, хром и эксплоер не качает

----------


## SergST777

Помогите скачать плиз, http://www.unibytes.com/StTiJ2I0noILqw-Us4P3UgBB?referer= , не открывается окно сохранения файла ни в одном из браузеров.

Спасибо

----------


## ciscomsk

Добрый день, помоги скачать http://www.unibytes.com/ieo-w3vGRVYL...3UgBB?referer=
Спасибо.

----------


## burluckoff

> Помогите скачать плиз, http://www.unibytes.com/StTiJ2I0noILqw-Us4P3UgBB?referer= , не открывается окно сохранения файла ни в одном из браузеров.
> 
> Спасибо


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aq7dfHv0nHaqjJB-...mxecA?e=l1BEEt

----------

Svetlana_K (23.10.2019)

----------


## jeniks

http://www.unibytes.com/0pPLXh-p27MLqw-Us4P3UgBB
Ребята может кто может помочь скачать, 7гб 1247 мин - это боль!
Спасибо ;)

----------


## Fltr

> http://www.unibytes.com/0pPLXh-p27MLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> Ребята может кто может помочь скачать, 7гб 1247 мин - это боль!
> Спасибо ;)


8.3.13.1926_Complex.rar
А что конкретно из этого набора нужно?

----------

jeniks (16.10.2019)

----------


## jeniks

Fltr сама платформа. Нужно обновиться на свой страх :)) Спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Fltr сама платформа. Нужно обновиться на свой страх :)) Спасибо.


Понятно, что платформа. Какая? Для х-64 или х-32, оригинальная или Repack?

----------

jeniks (16.10.2019)

----------


## jeniks

Fltr  8.3.13.1926 для х-32 ориг. Уважаемый! :)

----------


## Fltr

> Fltr  8.3.13.1926 для х-32 ориг. Уважаемый! :)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3dNe/5BUzNETTr

----------

jeniks (16.10.2019)

----------


## dorofey_

Добрый день, помоги скачать http://www.unibytes.com/6ov24.AJudcLqw-Us4P3UgBB
Спасибо.

----------


## VasiliX

> Добрый день, помоги скачать http://www.unibytes.com/6ov24.AJudcLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> Спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/SIHoK

----------

brusok (03.02.2020)

----------


## marchela589

Помогите скачать обработку:"Инвентаризация забалансовых счетов"
https://infostart.ru/public/732047/
Почта: marchela589@gmail.com

----------


## BbI@

Ваш логин: updzfr603077 пароль: U3d8Ue
на сутки

----------

root7 (13.02.2020), __Chip__ (13.02.2020), йфяцычувск (13.02.2020)

----------


## AlexSM85

Добрый день! Помогите скачать с unibytes http://www.unibytes.com/1j--2M5fqKcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать с unibytes http://www.unibytes.com/1j--2M5fqKcLqw-Us4P3UgBB


нужный файл

----------

AlexSM85 (23.02.2020), Svetlana_K (01.03.2020)

----------


## BbI@

Ваш логин: 	upabaf608445
Ваш пароль: 	wQXeg7

----------

root7 (18.03.2020)

----------


## BbI@

> Ваш логин: 	upabaf608445
> Ваш пароль: 	wQXeg7


на сутки

----------

root7 (18.03.2020)

----------


## Andruxaz

Ваш логин:	upmcmk608449
Ваш пароль:	123456
на сутки

----------

root7 (18.03.2020)

----------


## AlexSM85

Добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с unibytes.com или turbo-bit.pw
1. http://www.unibytes.com/-lNJtELt7nYLqw-Us4P3UgBB или https://turbo-bit.pw/vvakdmt5jdpm.ht...omain=turbo.to
2. http://www.unibytes.com/HlXOsKkj0ukLqw-Us4P3UgBB  или https://turbo-bit.pw/9vv8j700ml5p.ht...omain=turbo.to

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с unibytes.com или turbo-bit.pw
> 1. http://www.unibytes.com/-lNJtELt7nYLqw-Us4P3UgBB или https://turbo-bit.pw/vvakdmt5jdpm.ht...omain=turbo.to
> 2. http://www.unibytes.com/HlXOsKkj0ukLqw-Us4P3UgBB  или https://turbo-bit.pw/9vv8j700ml5p.ht...omain=turbo.to


RePack х64

RePack х86

----------


## BbI@

Ваш логин: 	upcxrz615434
Ваш пароль: 	9QQuGm
на сутки

----------

root7 (29.02.2020), trojanets (29.02.2020)

----------


## xitriyded

Здравствуйте.
Прошу помощи в закачке: ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.16.1224 от 26.02.2020
http://www.unibytes.com/rL.zhd__ScQLqw-Us4P3UgBB
Соединение обрывается да и качать вечность. Пробовал раздельно через 2bay - ссылка не появляется.

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте.
> Прошу помощи в закачке: ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.16.1224 от 26.02.2020
> http://www.unibytes.com/rL.zhd__ScQLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> Соединение обрывается да и качать вечность. Пробовал раздельно через 2bay - ссылка не появляется.


какая разрядность нужна?

----------


## xitriyded

Нужны обе.

----------


## xitriyded

> какая разрядность нужна?


Здравствуйте. Нужны обе версии.

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Здравствуйте.
> Прошу помощи в закачке: ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.16.1224 от 26.02.2020
> http://www.unibytes.com/rL.zhd__ScQLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> Соединение обрывается да и качать вечность. Пробовал раздельно через 2bay - ссылка не появляется.


8.3.16.1263_windows_пароль.-.1.rar

8.3.16.1263_windows64full.rar

C 2BAY скачивайте с помощью USD

----------

xitriyded (09.03.2020)

----------


## xitriyded

> 8.3.16.1263_windows_пароль.-.1.rar
> 
> 8.3.16.1263_windows64full.rar
> 
> C 2BAY скачивайте с помощью USD


Здравствуйте. Что такое USD (ссылка на турбобит)?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте. Что такое USD (ссылка на турбобит)?


\это программка такая: US Downloader

----------

xitriyded (09.03.2020)

----------


## BbI@

Ваш логин: upfadg627750 пароль: KRpYAv
НА СУТКИ

----------

root7 (18.03.2020)

----------


## BbI@

Ваш логин: upmvsv632410 пароль: MhpYyB
На сутки

----------

jjjlost1 (24.03.2020), stylish2005 (24.03.2020)

----------


## stylish2005

Ваш логин: upmvsv632410 пароль: MhpYyB
На сутки 

Спасибо очень выручил

----------


## Deol

Помогите скачать с http://www.unibytes.com

----------


## Resed

Поддерживаю

----------


## burluckoff

> Помогите скачать с http://www.unibytes.com


Тебе весь юнибит надо скачать?

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Тебе весь юнибит надо скачать?


Ачотакова?, весь интернет прочитал...

----------


## trojanets

помогите скачать http://www.unibytes.com/1irLf7z6teoLqw-Us4P3UgBB
Спасибо.

----------


## JeHer

> помогите скачать http://www.unibytes.com/1irLf7z6teoLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> Спасибо.


Там почти 10 гигов. Проще тебе прем на 1 день купить за 40 рублей.

----------


## JeHer

> Там почти 10 гигов. Проще тебе прем на 1 день купить за 40 рублей.


Прогнал. Каюсь. Держи https://dropmefiles.com/azkNd

----------


## Azamat Bukenov

Добрый вечер))) помогите скачать конфигурацию 8,3

----------


## Azamat Bukenov

Добрый вечер))) помогите скачать конфигурацию шаблоны 
8,3

----------


## СашаR

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://www.unibytes.com/J9ZUNheQehELqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://www.unibytes.com/J9ZUNheQehELqw-Us4P3UgBB


ССЫЛКА

----------

СашаR (18.04.2020)

----------


## BbI@

Ваш логин: upvmma668925 пароль: YBGDs5
на сутки

----------


## BbI@

Ваш логин: upvmma668925 пароль: YBGDs5
на сутки

----------


## myacsess

Добрый день, форумчане подскажите. Оплатил премиум на сутки через киви, куда должен прийти логин с паролем? на почте нет, по номер смс тоже не приходило.

----------


## filh

В поддержку напиши, где платил. Там логин и пароль выдадут.

----------


## myacsess

Да, спасибо уже так сделал, прислали данные.

----------


## BbI@

на сутки
Ваш логин: updvbd690418 пароль: erqmhK

----------

root7 (23.06.2020)

----------


## BbI@

на сутки
Ваш логин: upmfgr691002 пароль: ZHwK3N

----------

root7 (23.06.2020)

----------


## СашаR

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://www.unibytes.com/t-Tht1qXQ8gLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## svetlana13

помогите скачать обновление предприятие проф 8.2 релиз 2.0.66.112

----------


## p0lk0vn1k

Ваш логин:	yrmtsw@gmail.com
Ваш пароль:	kKPxjy
Однодневный

----------

root7 (30.07.2020), ru3002 (31.07.2020), SerCon (31.07.2020)

----------


## Раиса8

Нужен файл cf Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.115.1
Если есть уже сформированные правила обмена КА 1.1.115.1 -- Ка 2.4.12.77, 
поделитесь, пожалуйста. Не могу настроить обмен из-за доработок в КА 1.1

Извините, что не в тему. Не понимаю, как создать свою тему и поднять вопрос.

----------


## Konor18

> Нужен файл cf Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.115.1
> Если есть уже сформированные правила обмена КА 1.1.115.1 -- Ка 2.4.12.77, 
> поделитесь, пожалуйста. Не могу настроить обмен из-за доработок в КА 1.1
> 
> Извините, что не в тему. Не понимаю, как создать свою тему и поднять вопрос.


Стандартный cf файл вы можете получить из почти любой доработанной конфигурации - "настройка поддержки" - "сохранить в файл" - в итоге сохраняется эталонная конфигурация 1.1.115.1.
Просто иногда типовой конфы не бывает или номер версии не тот.

----------

alexandr_ll (02.08.2020)

----------


## Раиса8

в том  то и дело что у меня не типовая, доработанная, ломанная. Мне нужен типовой вариант. Если я и выгружу то конфигурацию ломанную. Помогите, пожалуйста, если у кого есть типовая конфигурация, нужен cf файл КА 1.1.115.1

----------


## Konor18

> в том  то и дело что у меня не типовая, доработанная, ломанная. Мне нужен типовой вариант. Если я и выгружу то конфигурацию ломанную. Помогите, пожалуйста, если у кого есть типовая конфигурация, нужен cf файл КА 1.1.115.1


При "снятии с поддержки" в базе хранится три конфигурации: типовая, основная и рабочая. Вы выгружаете типовую в cf.
Я пытаюсь вам объяснить, что у вас уже есть то что ищете.

----------


## acc05

помогите скачать 
http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/4vC7...8Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/-_Zx...gLqw-Us4P3UgBB
http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/P61v...-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
Купил доступ на сутки не скачивается. Пробовал 4 браузера.
Спасибо.

----------


## Konor18

> помогите скачать 
> http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/4vC7...8Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
> http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/-_Zx...gLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/P61v...-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
> Купил доступ на сутки не скачивается. Пробовал 4 браузера.
> Спасибо.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page47

можно с зеркала скачать платформу

----------


## BbI@

upsrsa759991 пароль: 2NSYkm
на сутки

----------

root7 (08.11.2020)

----------


## burluckoff

> помогите скачать 
> http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/4vC7...8Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
> http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/-_Zx...gLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/P61v...-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
> Купил доступ на сутки не скачивается. Пробовал 4 браузера.
> Спасибо.


Всё прекрасно скачивается, страну проживания поменяйте на нормальную. Куда почти 30 гиг закидывать, бросай в личку учетные данные файлопомойки своей.

----------


## MrSIRIUS

Добрый день. На форуме новичёк, не могу создать тему. Пишет ошибку  что-то типо "Не установлен модуль печати штрихкодов"  нагуглил 1CBarCode но только для 8.2 или же х32 (86), есть у кого-то ссылка на 1CBarCode для 8.3 управление торговлей Украины 2.3 х64? Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день. На форуме новичёк, не могу создать тему. Пишет ошибку  что-то типо "Не установлен модуль печати штрихкодов"  нагуглил 1CBarCode но только для 8.2 или же х32 (86), есть у кого-то ссылка на 1CBarCode для 8.3 управление торговлей Украины 2.3 х64? Буду очень благодарен!


https://dropmefiles.com/LFq7r
https://infostart.ru/public/869624/

может это поможет ?

----------


## BbI@

логин: uprrfr763968 пароль: ttEu9w
на сутки

----------

Хусниддин949 (10.11.2020)

----------


## BbI@

логин: uprrfr763968 пароль: ttEu9w
на сутки

----------

root7 (15.11.2020), Хусниддин949 (10.11.2020)

----------


## MrSIRIUS

> https://dropmefiles.com/LFq7r
> https://infostart.ru/public/869624/
> 
> может это поможет ?


Понимаю вопрос может быть глупым, но что с этим делать? Попробовал запустить через 1С - запускается без возможности добавлять базы, но печать так и не работает. Также пробовал закидывать в bin.

----------


## Starostin

http://www.unibytes.com/_4QA9h67svoL...3UgBB?referer=
http://www.unibytes.com/cd4RSf2Wq2-L...3UgBB?referer=
Всем привет. Помогите скачать пожалуйста. СРОЧНО!

----------


## BbI@

на сутки
Ваш логин: upgxbv786638 пароль: BLUFRP

----------

666Rebel666 (23.12.2020), root7 (01.01.2021)

----------


## Bloyvund

на сутки
Ваш логин: upbgkv795077 пароль: hfXMHd

----------

dizbo (07.01.2021), root7 (07.01.2021)

----------


## makfromkz

зашел, и что?
каталога - нет, поиска  - нет
:(

----------


## Nagual

Народ, всем привет. 
Не совсем понимаю проблему скачивания с унибайтса.
что мешает скачать бесплатно? Да скорость небольшая, но если канал с интернетом не рвется можно часов за 6-8 слить платформу 1с и иже с ними.
если кто не знает как, вот алгоритм. 
на странице с ссылкой жмем "бесплатно", перебрасывает на вторую страницу, где предлагает ввести номер телефона и скачать без ограничений.  Теперь набираемся терпения и ждем..... минуту или около того... и о чудо, под строкой "Вам придет смс с кодом для проверки номера телефона" появляется строка "НЕТ СПАСИБО". Жмем на нее и ждем еще полторы минуты пока идет таймер обратного отсчета. дождались? И вот после этого появляется ссылка на скачивание файла. 
есть нюансы. одна сессия скачивания с одного ip. Если прервалось (или отменил сам) или скачать еще что-то, то получится на следующие сутки (но могу ошибаться).
обходится все обычным tor-ом.
в некоторых браузерах при нажатии на строку "нет спасибо" ничего не происходит. могу посоветовать только другой браузер, так как не вникал из-за чего это.

----------


## Nagual

как-то так.

----------


## modelshik

да кто вообще придумал, заливать туда! ...руки бы ему оторвать!

----------


## BbI@

логин: upfbrg838461 пароль: LCyWs4
на сутки

----------

burluckoff (05.03.2021)

----------


## JBond

Помогите скачать "ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3.18.1334 от 15.02.2021" объём 7,1 Гб. С Юнибайтс будет качатся 3 дня... У меня нет возможности держать комп включенными столько.

----------


## JeHer

Заплати за сутки. Там рублей 30-40. Делов-то

----------


## ivann99

А зачем качать для всех платформ ? Вам явно нужна только 1. Для винды 32 или 64 бит весит порядка 500 - 600 Мб.

----------


## ivann99

Если надо выложу, но конкретизируйте для какой операционной системы вам надо.

----------


## JBond

*ivann99*
Мне нужна для Windows 10 x64 и Portable-версия для Windows (не требует установки и лечения, можно носить на флешке)

----------


## rick90rus

Помогите пожалуйста скачать фаил . сайт не открывается вообще .    http://www.unibytes.com/jDJ6CI_nwXcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать фаил . сайт не открывается вообще .    http://www.unibytes.com/jDJ6CI_nwXcLqw-Us4P3UgBB


Напишите, что вы хотите скачать с unibytes.com

----------


## rick90rus

> Напишите, что вы хотите скачать с unibytes.com


http://www.proektiy-domov.ru/load/st...hino/3-1-0-334
на этом сайте наткнулся на проект дома, там ссылка ведет unibytes...

----------


## rick90rus

Пробовал через впн и т.д , вообще не хочет открываться http://www.unibytes.com, поэтому и прошу помощи, очень нужен проект этот

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Пробовал через впн и т.д , вообще не хочет открываться http://www.unibytes.com, поэтому и прошу помощи, очень нужен проект этот


Ссылке три с половиной года, чего вы хотите.

----------

